# Exhaust advice needed



## DazVin66 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello All,
Bit of an odd question In know but here goes.....
I have a 1990 Fiesta RS Turbo that still has its original exhaust with the square exit pipe, these are almost impossible to replace so I would really like to keep it in tip top condition so looking for any recomendations for cleaning it up and then possibly sealing it or applying some form of protection that will not harm it and just keep it looking nice?
My initial thoughts were jjst to use Autosol on it or something but as its not stainless steel I'm not too sure? Any tips appreciated - thanks.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The original autosol is quite abrasive but they do other stuff.

If it doesn't get particularly hot then FK1000P might help to protect it.

No recommendations but one of these might help
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/metal-polishes-and-sealants.html


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you think the tips are chrome plated? If so then stay away from any wire wool as this would tend to leave fine marks. Have a look at Menzerna cream polish from CYC, it has very fine abrasive that will remove and carbon and dirt that is bedded into the chrome.

And there is the Twins metal polish from Britemax which one is a cleaner and the other is a polish and sealant in one. Both products are best to be used with a MF cloth on chrome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2016)

I've heard good things about britemax metal twins.

Ive used autosol personally and tips came up nice


----------



## DazVin66 (Jan 1, 2015)

No chrome at all just as it came from Ford


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I use a combination of very fine wet and dry , 0000 wire wool , autosol on a 4" spot polishing pad and britemax twins 

I do reach for the auto sol more than I do for the britemax for regular cleaning , I find the britemax a bit thin 

Depending on condition of tailpipe , I wouldnt shy away from trying some fine wet and dry and work through the grades , I have polished backboxes to near mirror finish dependent on steel material with very satisfying results


----------



## DazVin66 (Jan 1, 2015)

The condition of the steel is quite good to be honest just a little dirty and tarnished, as its not stainless steel I just wondered what best to do to it to clean up and protect the steel........these exhausts are so rare now and no longer avialable but to keep the car original I want to keep it as it is for shows etc and then if possible add some protection.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Like this? Looks chrome on this?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

ah, picture not working for some reason.


----------

